
A 37yo Olympian web developer - budadre75
http://www.teamusa.org/usa-shooting/athletes/Jay-Shi#profile
======
gkanai
"His family moved to the United States from Beijing to receive medical care
for an injury to his right eye at age 11"

That, to me, is more impressive. Shi has a bad eye and is an Olympian pistol
shooter.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Agreed. I would expect that shooting at fixed-design targets at fixed
distances helps to counteract any problems with depth perceptions, but that's
still quite impressive.

